# Engine and tractor swap meet, Pittsburg, KS Oct. 9, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

OCTOBER 9 SOUTHEAST KANSAS OLD TIME GAS ENGINE & TRACTOR CLUB SWAP MEET....CRAWFORD COUNTY MUSEUM GROUNDS,WEST OFF HWY 69 BYPASS PITTSBURG, KS 417-927-3254


----------

